# Eid!



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas of things to do over the Eid Holidays? I had thought of going abroad for a few days but as usual, left it a bit too late!

I'm looking for things that does not require me to have a car as I've decided I ain't paying for driving lessons! Would have driven on my UK license (albeit illegally!) but after reading an article in Gulf News about a poor man now sitting jail after he was stopped for failing to have a valid UAE license, let's just say that my lastest crazy idea is now firmly out of my head! 

All ideas welcome as I don't fancy sitting indoors for 4 days in a row! If any of you guys & girls fancy doing something as a group, please let me know!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

lol speakin of, when is Eid holidays? are all offices closed? Half days? whats the deal, I need to tell my US office about this.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> lol speakin of, when is Eid holidays? are all offices closed? Half days? whats the deal, I need to tell my US office about this.


Private sector offices will close for 2/3 days. We have been informed that our offices will be shut on Wednesday and Thursday! All depends on the sighting on the moon really!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

oh man, I thought last minute decisions based on astronomy died off with the mayans...

HAH just kidding, so I guess it'll be wed/thurs? that gives me a 4 day weekend?!?!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Elphaba posted in the Ramadan thread. The official days for private sector is Wednesday and Thursday. Damn It would be nice if I could have those days.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Elphaba posted in the Ramadan thread. The official days for private sector is Wednesday and Thursday. Damn It would be nice if I could have those days.


Thanks BUT do you have any ideas of things to do for Eid??? I don't want to be stuck indoors for 4 days!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks BUT do you have any ideas of things to do for Eid??? I don't want to be stuck indoors for 4 days!!!


I am sorry, you are asking the wrong guy . I would hire a 4x4, go through the mountains into Oman. Drive to Fujeirah, and spend some time there. Then see if I can get some camping done. 

You can always go laze at Jumeirah beachpark? Sorry not the most help I know.


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas of things to do over the Eid Holidays? I had thought of going abroad for a few days but as usual, left it a bit too late!
> 
> I'm looking for things that does not require me to have a car as I've decided I ain't paying for driving lessons! Would have driven on my UK license (albeit illegally!) but after reading an article in Gulf News about a poor man now sitting jail after he was stopped for failing to have a valid UAE license, let's just say that my lastest crazy idea is now firmly out of my head!
> 
> All ideas welcome as I don't fancy sitting indoors for 4 days in a row! If any of you guys & girls fancy doing something as a group, please let me know!


I'm spending my 4 days next to the pool .......


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I am sorry, you are asking the wrong guy . I would hire a 4x4, go through the mountains into Oman. Drive to Fujeirah, and spend some time there. Then see if I can get some camping done.
> 
> You can always go laze at Jumeirah beachpark? Sorry not the most help I know.


Unfortunately, the rules about driving license here means that I cannot hire a car before I take lessons and get a UAE license. I don't plan on wasting money, chasing the dream!

I guess that I could always go on an organised tour!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm with bubbles, I say we all pitch in, get some SUV's and head out to the mountains but stay in UAE (in case they don't let anyone in hah), camp/hotel whatever, beach in Fujeirah and come back...  WOOOOO 4 days!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I like the way you think mazda!  Sorry Maz, I forgot.  You can always get some hunk to go with you , with a valid uae license off course.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Maz
try a trip to Salalah, Oman. 12 hours bus journey from Buraimi near Alain. there may be some companys with tour package from Dubai.
There are tour packages with overnight stay in some of the islands in Musandam.
Enjoy the holidays



Maz25 said:


> Unfortunately, the rules about driving license here means that I cannot hire a car before I take lessons and get a UAE license. I don't plan on wasting money, chasing the dream!
> 
> I guess that I could always go on an organised tour!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Day 1 - Skiing at the Mall of the Emirates (Ski Dubai)
Day 2 - Dune Buggying with BBQ Dinner (Dune Buggy Safari with dinner)
Day 3 - SCUBA Try Dive (Water Sports in Dubai | Scuba Diving | Scuba Diving UAE | Water Scuba Diving in Dubai)
Day 4 - Recover by pool from Night 3

Night 1 - Drinking beer
Night 2 - Cinema to watch a blockbuster type action film (don't drink and dive)
Night 3 - Drinking lots of beer to make up for Night 2
Night 4 - School night, back to work 

And for all that there is Welcome to MasterCard Worldwide


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Day 1 - Skiing at the Mall of the Emirates (Ski Dubai)
> Day 2 - Dune Buggying with BBQ Dinner (Dune Buggy Safari with dinner)
> Day 3 - SCUBA Try Dive (Water Sports in Dubai | Scuba Diving | Scuba Diving UAE | Water Scuba Diving in Dubai)
> Day 4 - Recover by pool from Night 3
> ...


Thanks!! You certainly have your holidays all planned!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks!! You certainly have your holidays all planned!


That was a suggestion for you, I'm just going to having a cylic drink-sleep-recover-drink-sleep-recover* holiday 

*crazymazy1980 reminds everybody to drink responsibly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There was an article in last Wednesday's Time Out with a load if ideas about what to do if staying home for Eid. It should be on their website if you don't have a copy.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> There was an article in last Wednesday's Time Out with a load if ideas about what to do if staying home for Eid. It should be on their website if you don't have a copy.
> 
> -



Thanks! Will check it out!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know about all of you, but i'm going to brunch! The drought will be broken!


----------

